# Looking to buy horse at auction....rescue horse...advice?



## Linn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am the donor/account advisor of a fund that I approve grants from to help needy horses,...including rescue horses, retired horse, etc. Up to now, this has only been a financial giving situation on my part, I am now with some extra $ and time on my hands and would like to try my own rescue. I am an exprienced horse owner, having owned, ridden, etc, horses all my adult life., so I have access to all the necessities.

My question is, I would like to visit a local auction/stockyard (ohio) to get my "project". I would like to get the most needy, skinny, helpless, pitiful horse I can, as I know I would be his/her only chance. I have never bought a horse at auction before, let alone this type of auction, so if anyone can help me with any of the particulars, I would appreciate it. I know what to do with the horse AFTER I get it, but need some advice and tips on how it goes at the auction (preview, coggins, payment, identifying the killer buyers, etc),

Thanks!

Linda 
Brennan Equine Welfare Fund 
http://www.geocities.com/brennanequinewelfarefund/webpage.html 


_________________


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Linn, check your PM's


----------



## Linn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Kim-Angel...I have found that link and will see where that leads me!!! ;-()


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The kill buyers will show up with a double decker trailer (at least they do in Texas). Any horse sold should come with a negative Coggins depending on how your state governs livestock auctions. With the really skinny ones it's a crap shoot. You won't know about their past most likely and they're usually dumped there and the owner is nowhere to be seen.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

palogal said:


> The kill buyers will show up with a double decker trailer (at least they do in Texas).


Where is TX are you? It is ILLEGAL in Tx (and most states, but not all) to transport horses in a double decker trailer. I have yet to see one at any of our local auctions.

There really is no way to identify the KB unless you frequent the auction on a regular basis and get to know who comes there. My (adult) daughter knows who the KB are in our area, but I still don't know who they are unless she points them out to me. When we rescue, we try to find one who doesn't look too sickly (we've got other horses at home who don't need to be exposed to who knows what.) and who we think we can fatten up, brush up on training, or start their training and who might be able to find a forever home. Although some of them have found forever homes with us, we aren't able to rescue as many if we keep them all. If we find them new homes, then we can rescue another one on another day.


----------

